# Free Cutlist Program



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

If you have ever tried to figure out the best way to get specific cuts out of a piece of lumber or sheet goods, then this is the program for you. And you can't beat the price. It's FREE. The name of the program is CUT LIST and can be downloaded here...

http://www.delphiforfun.org/Programs/CutList.htm

There is another program on the market called Cutlist Plus, but it's not free and it does a bunch more than this free one.


----------

